# Oyster Mushrooms !!!



## chef brad t (Nov 18, 2012)

[/url]

[url=http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn168/chefbradtrewhitt/?action=view&amp;current=2012-11-18173220.jpg][img][/url]

[url=http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn168/chefbradtrewhitt/?action=view&amp;current=2012-11-18173246.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## kerpudha (Oct 23, 2012)

looks like mock oyster


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

Are these bright orange? They dnt look like it. They are HUGE! What will you do with em?


----------



## chef brad t (Nov 18, 2012)

They have a white spore print so i don't think they are "mock" but they don't look like oysters i have found in the area before... They are getting kinda old and have dried out some turning them somewhat orange/brown. I'm probably just going to throw them into the compost pile...


----------



## kerpudha (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.messiah.edu/Oakes/fungi_on_wood/gilled%20fungi/species%20pages/Lentinellus%20ursinus.htm


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

Great info kerpudha!!!


----------

